# Boyds Savage Axis stock



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Brand new, shot 5 rounds out of the rifle at the range Boyds Savage Axis At-One long action stock in forest camo. Includes MOE polymer rail and 2 quick detach swivel sling loops.

Paid $230 with shipping I'm asking $200 shipped to you if not able to do face to face in or close to Ogden.


----------

